# Pictures from Cons...?



## Jalieya (Dec 22, 2009)

I'd love to see some pictures of your furry adventures~
I haven't gone to a con myself, but I'm trying to hook a ride to FWA. Show me what goes down pl0x :3


----------



## quayza (Dec 22, 2009)

Same here. Havent gone yet.


----------



## Jalieya (Dec 22, 2009)

quayza said:


> Same here. Havent gone yet.



Hm.. I hope I can actually go.. But I guess I have a few months to get everything in order, hm?


----------



## quayza (Dec 22, 2009)

I will be a while longer before i can go which sucks.


----------



## Jalieya (Dec 22, 2009)

quayza said:


> I will be a while longer before i can go which sucks.



That does suck. :/


----------



## quayza (Dec 22, 2009)

Jalieya said:


> That does suck. :/



Tell me about it. Its mainly brcause of this whole crappy job market thing.


----------



## Jalieya (Dec 22, 2009)

quayza said:


> Tell me about it. Its mainly brcause of this whole crappy job market thing.



How so?


----------



## quayza (Dec 22, 2009)

Well when your are trying to find a good job, their arent any. I have searching for a while and put in countless applications and nothing. Its driving me crazy. I cant go to a con if i cant pay to get their.


----------



## Jalieya (Dec 22, 2009)

quayza said:


> Well when your are trying to find a good job, their arent any. I have searching for a while and put in countless applications and nothing. Its driving me crazy. I cant go to a con if i cant pay to get their.



Ugh, I know what you mean. I've been searching for a job everywhere with no avail >>


----------



## quayza (Dec 22, 2009)

Jalieya said:


> Ugh, I know what you mean. I've been searching for a job everywhere with no avail >>



Why are the things you need in life always so damn difficult to get.


----------



## Jalieya (Dec 22, 2009)

quayza said:


> Why are the things you need in life always so damn difficult to get.



Because life's a cunt


----------



## quayza (Dec 22, 2009)

Jalieya said:


> Because life's a cunt



lol



My good laught for the day.


----------



## Jalieya (Dec 22, 2009)

quayza said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> My good laught for the day.




Glad I gave it to you :3


----------



## quayza (Dec 22, 2009)

How long have you been in the business? furry that is.


----------



## Jalieya (Dec 22, 2009)

quayza said:


> How long have you been in the business? furry that is.



Not very long.. I've been open to it for a few years, but I'm just now getting into it myself.


----------



## quayza (Dec 22, 2009)

Thats nice. I rememer being into it from about 5th grade to now. Did not completly know everything about it when i was younger then but do now and im not complaining. I have become a great artist in this field.


----------



## Jalieya (Dec 22, 2009)

quayza said:


> Thats nice. I rememer being into it from about 5th grade to now. Did not completly know everything about it when i was younger then but do now and im not complaining. I have become a great artist in this field.



I'm still in need of a lot of practice as far as art goes.. I'm trying, though.


----------



## quayza (Dec 22, 2009)

If art is what you want to do then keep practicing until you get good. I can still use improving but i like where i am so far.


----------



## Jalieya (Dec 22, 2009)

quayza said:


> If art is what you want to do then keep practicing until you get good. I can still use improving but i like where i am so far.



Like, I'm a pretty decent artist, but furry art is a pretty new field to me..


----------



## quayza (Dec 22, 2009)

I would not worry. Like i said, keep practicing. Things will work out.


----------



## Jalieya (Dec 22, 2009)

quayza said:


> I would not worry. Like i said, keep practicing. Things will work out.



Haha, thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## quayza (Dec 22, 2009)

Thus returning to the cons issue. From the ones i have seen on videos, i would love to go to one. Seems like a lotta fun. Gives me a better chance in meeting others.


----------



## Jalieya (Dec 23, 2009)

quayza said:


> Thus returning to the cons issue. From the ones i have seen on videos, i would love to go to one. Seems like a lotta fun. Gives me a better chance in meeting others.



Yeah, I know. I really wanna get out of my shell, I fail at making friends -.- I need to go to a big place with people that have all the same interests I do :3


----------



## quayza (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah. I loves being with others who share my interest. The only things is that i have yet to find any furs in my area if their are any.


----------



## Jalieya (Dec 23, 2009)

quayza said:


> Yeah. I loves being with others who share my interest. The only things is that i have yet to find any furs in my area if their are any.



I suck at posting on two threads at once, so I'm about to head out. Message me on FA and we can still chat :3


----------



## quayza (Dec 23, 2009)

Alright. I gotta go to. You can always send a friend request to me. I have a few friends here already.


----------



## Jalieya (Dec 23, 2009)

Anyone else have an insight?


----------



## quayza (Dec 23, 2009)

Ever try watching video of the cons on Youtube.com. Their are a lot of them their, check em out.


----------



## wildbilltx (Dec 29, 2009)

Plenty of pictures here:
http://fursuit.timduru.org/view/FurryCon/FurryWeekendAtlanta


----------

